# Loud Pond Dam



## TimBuckTwo (Jan 3, 2009)

I'll be camping with my son and daughter for our annual trip to Loud Pond Dam in the end of June. Any suggestions for this area? We have a boat and have fished the last several years but have come up empty. This is our first time camping in the summer, we usually go in mid April to early May. Just trying to get the kids excited.


----------



## Rocko0305 (Sep 24, 2008)

My recommendation would be to change your plans slightly and camp on the Cooke Dam instead. Nice smallies there, and if you've been striking out on the Loud then why not give Cooke a try? Panfish fishing should be great at either location in late June. Find the weedbeds and flats near dropoffs, and try a crawler on a slip bobber. Try for walleye and other species in the original river channel. Bring a sonar/depthfinder so you can locate the original channel and troll diving crankbaits or Lindy rigs with a crawler.


----------



## piscatorial warrior (Sep 14, 2011)

x2 for Cooke Dam. Smallies and Panfish. Cook Dam Campground is a friendly place. The owners will give you fishing advice too.


----------



## andyotto (Sep 11, 2003)

If you get over to Cooke the stretch below the dam down to Foot pond can be excellent for bass both large and small mouth and its a beautiful stretch of river as well.


----------



## DXT Deer Slayer (Nov 14, 2009)

Good suggestions here. Cooke pond is awesome, as well as the upper stretches of Foote.


----------



## TimBuckTwo (Jan 3, 2009)

Thank you for the suggestions guys. We actually rent a boat from Oscoda canoe and it is dropped in the water at the launch. We won't have a trailer to pull the boat and hit another body of water. We like camping at Loud because is the seclusion. The sites are pretty spread out. We will like drift down river with some crawlers and see what happens. We almost always see fisherman heading up steam from the launch, but that's in April.


----------



## andyotto (Sep 11, 2003)

Good luck to you and your kids. I bet you have a great time wherever you fish.


----------



## reaper (Apr 22, 2009)

there are some primitive out of the way camp sites on cooke pond off of bissonette rd.


----------



## BillBuster (Apr 25, 2005)

We normally camp on Cooke pond memorial weekend. However all the boat in sites that we like were reserves this year. So we will be I. The loud pond this year. Judging by above posts I may be disappointed. Can I at least expect to catch some gills or smallies?


----------



## andyotto (Sep 11, 2003)

You will catch plenty of fish. Don't worry about that.


----------



## BassFisher91 (Sep 11, 2005)

You will catch fish at Loud no doubt about that. Fish there often.


----------



## BillBuster (Apr 25, 2005)

It will be fun!!!! Kids are pumped.


----------



## BillBuster (Apr 25, 2005)

Kids had a ball catching some nice smallies and hammer handle pike.


----------

